# 8 week old puppy on NYC streets?



## sc24 (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi, I'm getting my lab puppy at 8 weeks this upcoming Sunday and he will have had his first round of DHP (Distemper, Hepatitis and Parvo). I have a vet appointment the next day I get him but I have questions about what to do for potty training. 

I was wondering if it would be OK to take him out to potty outside even though he has only had 1 round of shots. I am NOT planning to take him to a dog park or anything till he has had all of his shots. But would it be OK to just take him downstairs of my apartment building just to go pee on the grass and take a short walk around my complex? I have heard its good to socialize the puppy to a lot of different sights and sounds even at a real young age.

I really don't wish to do wee-wee pads in my apartment or have him just pee/poop anywhere in the apartment and only start training and socializing at 16 weeks. I have heard that 16 weeks is almost the end of their peak socialization window!

Please advise!


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

This thread may help you 
http://www.dogforums.com/19-first-time-dog-owner/61461-feeling-isolated-trapped-new.html


----------

